

Why Mike Maples thinks Apple should buy Tesla right now - tandavas
https://www.facebook.com/mike.maples/posts/10153037753700390?fref=nf

======
galaxysurf
See Tesla's market cap, it's $25B
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=tsla&ql=1](http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=tsla&ql=1)

See 'total cash', 'total debt' and market cap:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=AAPL+Key+Statistics](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=AAPL+Key+Statistics)

Apple does not have enough cash and giving away too much stock in a cash and
stock deal would give too much control to Telsa holders.

